# Sometimes suspend fails

## lowsfer

Hi guys,

Sometimes I'm experiencing failure when I suspend the machine. But sometimes it works without problem. I guess it is related to fglrx, but not sure.

Here's a log with failure:

```

Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Thu Apr 14 15:01:52 EST 2011: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 #9 SMP Wed Apr 13 00:24:01 EST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 820 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

sco                     8687  2 

bnep                   10458  2 

rfcomm                 34120  6 

vboxnetflt             16653  0 

vboxnetadp              4924  0 

vboxdrv              1756567  2 vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp

iwlagn                158379  0 

atl1c                  31468  0 

iwlcore                53286  1 iwlagn

uvcvideo               60391  0 

xhci_hcd               63177  0 

fglrx                2654553  474 

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       8186372    5210836    2975536          0     255468    3685152

-/+ buffers/cache:    1270216    6916156

Swap:      8388604          4    8388600

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi suspend suspend:

Taking down wlan0 interface...

/etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

Unloading kernel module xhci-hcd...Done.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

ATI Catalyst driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/functions: line 53: 21288 Terminated              "$@"

```

And it just power off after a long time. If you don't wait for the shutdown and power it off manually, the log will be without the last line.

Here's also a log file generated when suspend/resume works:

```

Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Tue Apr 12 22:56:45 EST 2011: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 #7 SMP Sun Apr 10 17:28:16 EST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 820 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

sco                     8687  2 

bnep                   10458  2 

rfcomm                 34120  6 

vboxnetflt             16653  0 

vboxnetadp              4924  0 

vboxdrv              1756567  2 vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp

fglrx                2654553  294 

iwlagn                158379  0 

uvcvideo               60391  0 

xhci_hcd               63177  0 

atl1c                  31468  0 

iwlcore                53286  1 iwlagn

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       8186464    2305652    5880812          0      68480    1526172

-/+ buffers/cache:     711000    7475464

Swap:      8388604          0    8388604

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi suspend suspend:

Taking down wlan0 interface...

/etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

Unloading kernel module xhci-hcd...Done.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

ATI Catalyst driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Tue Apr 12 22:56:46 EST 2011: performing suspend

Tue Apr 12 22:57:02 EST 2011: Awake.

Tue Apr 12 22:57:02 EST 2011: Running hooks for resume

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules resume suspend:

Reloaded unloaded modules.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules resume suspend: success.

Running hook /etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi resume suspend:

bringing up wlan0 interface...

/etc/pm/sleep.d/58wifi resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave resume suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging resume suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging resume suspend: success.

Tue Apr 12 22:57:03 EST 2011: Finished.

```

I haven't find any useful information with google. Is there anyone experiencing the same problem?

----------

## lowsfer

Some information maybe related:

When it fails to suspend, the fan runs with loud noise, I guess something is consuming all the CPU.

I'm booting with vesafb to support high definition console. And nomodeset is also used, otherwise fglrx won't work. My driver for X is fglrx. Is there a conflict between fglrx and vesafb?

I found this bug report could be related. Probably it is vbetool that failed and consumed all the CPU resource.

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=516694

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the failure when using KMS with the radeon driver?

----------

## lowsfer

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Can you reproduce the failure when using KMS with the radeon driver?

 

No, I used radeon and kms for 2 days before, no problem.

But I'm not sure because it is not always reproducible even with fglrx. Sometimes (~70% probability) with fglrx it works, too.

----------

